
Development of human limb muscles – links between ontogeny and evolution - Kaibeezy
https://dev.biologists.org/content/146/20/dev180349
======
Kaibeezy
_Our study confirms the transient presence of several atavistic muscles –
present in our ancestors but normally absent from the adult human – during
normal embryonic human development, and reveals the existence of others not
previously described in human embryos._ (linked article)

 _Strikingly, some of these muscles, such as the dorsometacarpales shown in
the picture, disappeared from our adult ancestors more than 250 million years
ago, during the transition from synapsid reptiles to mammals._
([https://phys.org/news/2019-10-million-year-old-
evolutionary-...](https://phys.org/news/2019-10-million-year-old-evolutionary-
remnants-muscles-human.html))

